# Scratch test - fainted



## dorotheamarch (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this site and just starting the whole IVF process. I am 35 and have been diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus. We've been ttc for just over 2 years. All other tests seem to be normal. The reason for posting is that I had a scratch procedure today and it was so much more painful than anticipated. I fainted during the process and felt awful for about 30 minutes afterwards. Everyone at the clinic was incredibly nice and said there was nothing to worry about and took my blood pressure, gave me tea etc. before letting me go. I've had smears, ultrasounds and an HSG before this and there's never been a problem. I was just wondering if anyone else had had a similar experience as it has freaked me out a bit given what lies ahead!

Thank you.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

O bless you not nice.  I dont know what a scratch test is but it doesnt sound nice!!


Answer to your question yes, i used to faint about 50% of the time when i had blood taken i also felt faint when i had smear tests.  I have 3 brothers and they all faint easily as well, so a bit of a family trait!.  I was really worried how i would cope having icis, but have to say i coped fine and only fainted a few times on my first round.  I developed coping strategies which really helped.


What i would say is try to forget about it.  I think the more you think and worry about it the bigger it becomes and you unintentionally build yourself up into a state where your more likely to faint.  I know at one point it was happening to me a lot and part of it was psychological.  Like i said i don't know what a scratch test is but im guessing its probably more painful than the majority of things that happen during a ivf cycle.  


Good luck


----------



## dorotheamarch (Nov 22, 2013)

Ahhh thank you coweyes, I really appreciate it! A scratch test is where they scratch the lining of the uterus in preparation for implantation. It's meant to make for slightly higher success rates, so worth it I guess. Thank you for your wise words, it's really nice to feel less isolated. Yes, I think a lot of it is panic...I will endeavour not to work myself up into a frenzied state for the next procedure... Hilariously, the last time I fainted was while I was having a manicure so I think it's something I'm prone to (obviously everyone asked if I might be pregnant when I told them... Er...no).

Thanks again.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Dorothea

So sorry you had such a bad experience - had you been advised to take strong pain killers beforehand?  I had my Pipelle/Endometrial scratch today too.  At 12.30 I took 2 paracetamol and then at 1.45 took 2 ibuprofen tablets with my scratch being booked in for 2.30.  This is my 6th scratch over a number of treatments and each one has felt different.  Today was sorer - but it wasn't the scratch that was painful it was the speculum thing that they used to open me up   My legs were wobbly for a few minutes afterwards but that was just cause it took so long to get it in place (nearly 20 minutes for the whole procedure).

I put today being a 'sore' day as I had had a bad morning at work and was stressed and therefore tense.  But they are not all as sore.  Uncomfortable yes, but any 'pain' is usually fleeting.  Please don't think this is what procedures are normally like (other than lack of dignity  ).  Egg collection is under sedation so you won't feel anything and transfer is quite straight forward. 

I can assure you that you will not the only one to faint.  When I first went for the scratch in Jan 2013, I did some research and remember reading at that time that someone had fainted.

Funnily enough, although it was sore today, I haven't had the same cramping afterwards.  However I won't be telling my OH that - I was planning to play the 'poor me' card tonight and get looked after by my OH   

Good luck with your treatment 

Turia x


----------



## dorotheamarch (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Turia,

That is so lovely of you and has made me feel so much better, thank you! Very reassuring to know that they are not all as sore and no, I hadn't taken  painkillers beforehand - no-one advised me to do this but I should have thought it through as they did advise me to take painkillers before the HSG and that was totally fine. That's a good thing to remember for next time. I'm really glad you recovered from your scratch ok - you should DEFINITELY be looked after tonight with some tlc! I now intend to log off and watch undemanding TV for the rest of the evening. I'm telling myself it's medically the right thing to do!

Thanks again for all your comforting words and good luck for whatever lies ahead.

xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to FF!!!

Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.
Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together. 
Good luck!


----------

